# Poor College Student



## jeh26 (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey!I am currently without my noraml medication because I cantafford it. ( I need a job) Do you have any recomendations of what Icould try to keep me system calm until I get my meds?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For really cheap, Try Peppermint Altoids.They have enough peppermint oil in them to act as an antispasmodic.Fennel seeds after meals may help with gas, and you should be able to buy those bulk at a health food/coop type place for not too much money.Not knowing what Meds you usually take those are my two best guesses as to what might help.K.


----------



## jeh26 (Feb 15, 2005)

I take Zelnorm


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

check with your doctor and see if there are any patient assistance programs available for your prescriptions. i did that(i can not in any way afford my medications) and i now get all my medicine for my ulcerative colitis and asthma medications free!! its totally worth the paper work and such and its really easy. something worth looking into definetly. hope this helps!!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

erm ask your doctor too presecribe more as you are tight for cash... crash money from friends and family, meds are important


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Magnesium?You take it for constipation i assume? Maybe you could contact your doc to see what you could take that is cheaper?nikki


----------

